# What's your favorite Lehman's products?



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*What are your favorite Lehman's products?*

I'm heading up to Mansfield, OH this Thursday with my oldest boy, and decided we're going to include a side trip to Lehman's. We've never been there before. We do have a catalog (all nicely marked up ), but I'm curious as to what products you all have bought and like (and any you've bought but didn't like) - might help me prioritize my shopping list. lol


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a tough one...just stick to your list and stick to your budget. You can blow a thousand dollars (in your mind) in there in less than 5 minutes. I've never bought any big ticket items there but hey have all kinds of books that we've used and other small hand tools and the like and they've been fine.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ha, if I stick to my list there's no way I can stick to my budget.  No worries, I'm definitely a stick with the budget kind of girl. 

I ask more out of curiosity than anything else. Folks all have different goals, and different things they like, of course. But I'm not around other like-minded folks much, so I value this group's feedback.


----------



## labouton (Jan 24, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I'm heading up to Mansfield, OH this Thursday with my oldest boy, and decided we're going to include a side trip to Lehman's. We've never been there before. We do have a catalog (all nicely marked up ), but I'm curious as to what products you all have bought and like (and any you've bought but didn't like) - might help me prioritize my shopping list. lol


One of the items I bought was the hand operated water pump. If I have no electric, I'll still have water.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Tattler lids, half gallon jars, Roma Strainer, Well bucket, butter churn, oil lamps, clothes hanging racks...ones that fold up and ones that fold up on the wall, cider press, cast iron waffle maker for over the fire....
When I walk around the store I find a MILLION other things I want! LOL!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like a good place to buy preps if you have the money,but I never heard of it before.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, the catalog is fabulous.

The top of my list is the hand crank laundry wringer and a new wash tub.  The budget will not support a new wood burning cook stove.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I thought it was called "Lehman Brothers" and didn't they go belly-up recently? :lolsmash:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay, so I just checked out their website... some pretty cool stuff. Requested a catalog.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

*Tattler lids*

I bought the Tattler canning lids directly from the manufacturer. They take some getting used to, and it seems to me that I have a somewhat higher failure rate than with the regular metal lids. But I like having them in case there is a shortage of metal lids. It is also nice to know that there is no BPA in the reusable ones.

I haven't ordered anything directly from Lehman's, but I do look through the online catalog and drool. Usually, if I see something I really want, I start searching for other sources to see if it can be had for a lower price. So far I haven't purchased any of those items. I'm trying to get the big picture in order first. Like the wood stove that we are putting in next week...which was purchased from a local company.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

I've shopped through their catalogue,Delivery time was descent. Maybe I could have gotten some things a little cheaper, But, I didn't feel hurt. I wanted what they had and felt that the price was ok so I got them. Some things though were not a bargain in MY book.


----------



## pelenaka (Jul 22, 2011)

My daughters & I went a few Summers ago when we were in Cleveland.
I enjoyed walking around and actually being able to touch the items that have been on my wish list for years it was enlightening. Some items I realized I really would never need along with others that I never knew I needed, lol.
For instance I have always wanted a James washer but after handling the display model I wouldn't buy that model I'd make one that was sturdier. 
We already have a good grain mill but their's is very nice ... real easy to turn.

What I did buy was their biggest cast iron lid a cast iron skillet that we own, and a rapid washer even though I made one from a new plunger. Both preform well. 
Manual for my steam juicer which hubby bought @ Goodwill.
Daughters bought the gourmet popcorn sampler pack which we all enjoyed. 
Oh I bought a cookie cutter shaped like the state of NY.

Few years ago hubby bought me the cast iron waffle maker for Christmas from the catalog. I'm sure that if he had been able to actually hold it he wouldn't have. I know the measurements are published in the description but somehow neither of us truly grasped the size. 
Our first purchase from Lehman's was the big Amish Canner which I am very happy with 4 years later.

Nice place to visit, wish I had had more time to wander around the book section. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Patiently waiting to hear what ya got!!!! :beercheer:


----------



## bunkie (Apr 12, 2011)

i've only bought online from them and think they're great! if you wait for the sales or the sale of the month deals, you can do very well. if they send you something wrong, they replace it immediately. they sent us a round waffle iron when we ordered a suare. we got to keep both. nice people! 

oh, i love their leather fly swatters!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

There are other Amish/Mennonite stores. If you live in VA, you can go to Yoders in Madison county. If you live near Shipshewana, IN there are several stores that sell non-electric stuff. There are a couple of places in Lancaster, PA.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Forgot to add...Cumberland General Store has a fun catalog that rivals Lehmans.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Forgot to add...Cumberland General Store has a fun catalog that rivals Lehmans.


I used to get a Cumberland General Store catalog ... till they started charging for it.

So I will stick with Lehmans store and catalog.

But that is just me.


----------

